# Spammers



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, it looks like this site has become a dumping ground for spammers offering Payday loans as well as China import goods and services. :sad:


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

If you see spam click the







button on their post and I'll remove it ASAP.

Sorry about that. They should be removed now.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Will do. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

